# Guts V Balls



## Purple (23 Mar 2009)

Guts vs. Balls
> 	
> 	There  is a medical distinction.
> 	
> 	We've all heard about people having guts or balls, but do you really 
> know the difference between them?  In an effort to keep you informed, 
> and to alleviate further confusion, the following definitions are 
> listed below:
> 	GUTS - Is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being 
> met  by your wife with a broom,
> 	           and having the guts to ask:  'Are you still cleaning, or 
> are you flying somewhere?'
> 	 
> 	BALLS  - Is coming home late after a night out with the guys, 
> smelling of perfume and beer,
> 	              lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the butt 
> and having the balls to say:
> 	             'You're next, Chubby.'


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2009)

Lol


----------



## Smashbox (23 Mar 2009)

Would you dare say either of them to your missus purple?! She seems to have you under the thumb!


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Would you dare say either of them to your missus purple?! She seems to have you under the thumb!


Ye better believe it!


----------



## gillarosa (23 Mar 2009)

So, when the belly goes up against the gonads charm goes out the window?


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Mar 2009)

excellent!


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2009)

gillarosa said:


> So, when the belly goes up against the gonads charm goes out the window?



Her belly, my gonads


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Her belly, my gonads


 
I cannot for the life of me figure out how that position would work.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Mar 2009)

Maybe she has a rather large belly in her pregnant state, the poor woman having to put up with purple..


----------



## sandrat (23 Mar 2009)

some women like that kind of thing


----------



## gillarosa (24 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Her belly, my gonads


 
Eh no! that wouldn't have been what I was alluding to. What is the story with you and Sandrat's obsession with your wife? do you know each other outside of the hallowed halls or AAM or are you actually the same person? a kind of ying and yang of purple.


----------



## Purple (24 Mar 2009)

gillarosa said:


> Eh no! that wouldn't have been what I was alluding to. What is the story with you and Sandrat's obsession with your wife? do you know each other outside of the hallowed halls or AAM or are you actually the same person? a kind of ying and yang of purple.



No, different people. We just stalk each other.


----------



## sandrat (24 Mar 2009)

gillarosa said:


> Eh no! that wouldn't have been what I was alluding to. What is the story with you and Sandrat's obsession with your wife? do you know each other outside of the hallowed halls or AAM or are you actually the same person? a kind of ying and yang of purple.


 
where did I show an obsession with his wife?


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Mar 2009)

I get confused between the lot of ye; Smashbox, Sandrat, Purple, S.L.F. and even Caveat the odd time. This is an advice site, not a swinging site. Get with it, not each other.


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> where did I show an obsession with his wife?


 
This could be interesting! Wait till Smashbox and S.L.F arrive on the scene!


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> This could be interesting! Wait till Smashbox and S.L.F arrive on the scene!


 
Might be worth sticking around for, feck all on in the cinema anyway.


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Might be worth sticking around for, feck all on in the cinema anyway.


 
Lesbian Vampire Killers on in Mahon Point....


----------



## sandrat (24 Mar 2009)

Someone going around killing lesbian vampires? How very politically incorrect.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I get confused between the lot of ye; Smashbox, Sandrat, Purple, S.L.F. and even Caveat the odd time. This is an advice site, not a swinging site. Get with it, not each other.


 
Look Baldy, I told you we couldnt include you because theres not enough room for a new member to our 'little club'. What we do is our own business, we're all adults so please stop shouting about it from the treetops, a lot of the members are married and its all a big secret!!

SSSHHHHH!!


----------



## sandrat (24 Mar 2009)

Careful smashbox you don't want to aggravate bald people


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

I post a harmless little joke and you people lower to tone... for shame.


----------



## Chocks away (25 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> Careful smashbox you don't want to aggravate bald people


And there was me assuming that it was a nom de plume  Plume!


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

more a nom de aucune plume


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

I told baldy he couldnt join the club and now he's sour.

Put your toys back in the pram mister bald man!!!


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Plume!


 
<titter> I almost choked on my croissant


----------



## Chocks away (25 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> more a nom de aucune plume


Can I make a new word? PLUMAGELESS or mirabelle_vieillirmoins_.


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Lesbian Vampire Killers on in Mahon Point....


 
Not allowed to see anything with lesbian in the title. 



Smashbox said:


> Look Baldy, I told you we couldnt include you because theres not enough room for a new member to our 'little club'. What we do is our own business, we're all adults so please stop shouting about it from the treetops, a lot of the members are married and its all a big secret!!
> 
> SSSHHHHH!!


 
Doesn't seem to be room for me anyway. Too many gonads, not enough bellies!



sandrat said:


> Careful smashbox you don't want to aggravate bald people


 
Baldness is due to an abundance of testosterone.RRRRRAAAAARRRRRRR.



Chocks away said:


> And there was me assuming that it was a nom de plume  Plume!


 
Please desist from taking the proverbial out of my oh-so-painful lack of plumage. 

Nasty people, keep your little secret club. I'll form my own. Anyone interested??

Anyone...................?


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> I post a harmless little joke and you people lower *to* tone... for shame.


 
I spotted an error in a Purple post! Surely a first. All this heated talk must be getting to you.


----------



## Chocks away (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Not allowed to see anything with lesbian in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me, me, me!!!!


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Me, me, me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha!! Good God no, I'm less than half his age, don't as yet wear glasses and have enough sense to shave my head. http://media.photobucket.com/image/shrek/mdortmundt/shrek.jpg?o=9


----------



## gillarosa (25 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> where did I show an obsession with his wife?


 
Apologies, it was actually Smashbox I meant, like Baldyman I mix some of you up....and Smashbox, in case you ask, no judgement but you have brought the Lady into your posts on a few occasions recently.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

gillarosa said:


> Apologies, it was actually Smashbox I meant.


 
I get blamed for everything and I wasnt even here... anyone join your club yet loner baldyman?


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

gillarosa said:


> Smashbox, in case you ask, no judgement but you have brought the Lady into your posts on a few occasions recently.


 
I'm sorry but yes, I am jealous.

There, I have said it. While poor old SLF is laid up in his sick bed, I have become highly attracted to the second male in our group (ie Purple) 

HOWEVER his missus is currently in my way so I am now plotting ways of 'getting rid of her'..


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I spotted an error in a Purple post! Surely a first.


 No, it happens all the time.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Not allowed to see anything with lesbian in the title.


 
You won't be seeing my home movies so...


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> You won't be seeing my home movies so...



LOL, Classic!


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I get blamed for everything and I wasnt even here... anyone join your club yet loner baldyman?


 
Not as yet but...



Smashbox said:


> You won't be seeing my home movies so...


 
...I at least now have a name on my list


----------



## Chocks away (25 Mar 2009)

I love the ones with the subtitles in Finnish. Very cultural.


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> I love the ones with the subtitles in Finnish. Very cultural.


 
What??? There's dialogue in those movies??? Never noticed that before.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

Only in MY ones baldy. Not for your eyes. Glad you enjoyed them Chocks.. I dont distribute them to just anyone..


----------

